# wife new to cycling



## c_warmath (Dec 22, 2007)

hello, i have been married to my wife for almost two years now and shortly before we got married she started an interest in cycling. i have asked her multiple times to join in on a group ride but the competitiveness of some of the groups and being in large groups bothers her. i would like to know if anybody knows of any rides in the houston area for women that take a casual pace, and are relaxed? i think she would enjoy that more until she gains more experience. and yes i have asked her and do ride with her on occasion by ourselves. maybe this should also be posted in the texas forum...have a great day.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Help her sign up on the team estrogen forum. She's likely to find some women in her area through there.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

check with the HBC, they seem likely to have casual rides. 

http://www.houstonbicycleclub.org/Pages/RideList.aspx


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Check with local bike shops in your area for no drop beginner / intermediate rides.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

These guys are great and geared quite a bit to getting newcomers in the sport:

http://bicycleworldandfitness.com/

They actually have a Friday morning, women only ride.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

+1 on Team Estrogen site. All kinds of great girls on there. Hope she finds a ride buddy.


----------

